# <windows root>\system32\hal.dll



## jjmartin (Aug 28, 2011)

Just wanted to add what I found to work regarding this error message. After loading the XP CD-ROM I restarted and hit the F12 key. This will take you directly to the boot menu and from there just follow the instructions in this thread. Also, if you are racking you're brain like I was trying to remember what you're administrator password might be. Try just hitting "Enter". If you didn't set one, like me , it will bypass it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The technical forums are a place to post problems that you need help with. It is not the proper place for comments or blog-like productions.

There are no "instructions" in this thread, so no one knows what you are talking about.

Moving.


----------



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

Does it say Hal.dll missing?
Here is the solution...

Put in the XP CD ...
Press F12...
Select the CD Drive to Load...
Files get loaded and gives you the blue stable screen ... Press R now....
choose the number which says Windows (Mostly it has only one number)
If you did enter the number which says Windows, it prompts you for the password...
If you have a password for your user account, enter it or just press Enter if you have no password set for your User account....
Then now the cursor blinks and says...
C:\

Now type the following .....

expand d:\i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32(PRESS ENTER)

PLEASE NOTE THAT THE d:\i386\hal.dl_ is the CD DRIVE ..... (If the CD DRIVE SHOWS SOME OTHER LETTER REPLACE d:\ with the same drive letter)

To know which letter your CD/DVD Drive is mapped to type in the following command....

C:\map

The above command shows the different drive letters and the Drives associated with it!

It asks you to rewrite ... Give the permission as Y

Assuming that the issue is with HAL.DLL missing, type the following....

C:\exit

Once you type exit the computer restarts .....

And hopefully YOU SHOULD SEE YOUR WINDOWS ! Cheers


----------

